# Antenna Shorter than other antenna (Scizor, my Chinese)



## Meadow98684 (Jun 4, 2012)

I just noticed it today. Scizor (my Chinese Mantis)'s right antenna is like half the length of his left. Is that ok or is that bad? I just want to know if it's a serious thing. Like somehow it could have got cut off or something? I don't know.


----------



## kitkat39 (Jun 4, 2012)

No hyperventilating allowed here. Your mantis is OOOO-K. =)


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 4, 2012)

It was probably bit off by the mantis or something else. I have read that if they are too dry they sometimes bite off their antenna. It is probably not serious. I would not worry at all but I would rather the mantis have full antennas. I probably does not hurt the mantis, I would think just a very little bit.





kitkat39 said:


> * No hyperventilating allowed here. Your mantis is OOOO-K. =)*


*Funny!*


----------



## Ntsees (Jun 4, 2012)

If your mantid is still in it's instar stages, the antennae should come back in the next molt(s).


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ntsees said:


> If your mantid is still in it's instar stages, the antennae should come back in the next molt(s).


Yes.


----------



## gripen (Jun 4, 2012)

I was not aware that antenna regrew.


----------



## whatislove (Jun 5, 2012)

gripen said:


> I was not aware that antenna regrew.


My budwing regrew a whole antenna (1 whole one was missing) in 1 molt and a H. majuscula regrew half of one from L3 to L4


----------



## agent A (Jun 5, 2012)

he will be fine


----------



## Meadow98684 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks guys for the reasuring! This was my 1st post by the way. Very impressed w/ this forum, will keep on posting. Didn't think I'd get so much responses. Almost more than my IMDB postings!

Yes. Scizor is still a nymph (though he's molted a couple times already...I call him a nymph until he grows wings, as I'm guessing thats when he/she would be considered an adult.

So hopefully the antenna grows back in the next molt or two. I am guessing it was chewed off because Scizor chews A LOT. Likes to clean, more than Scyther, my Multispina. (Same age)

Sorry to ramble on but since this is my 1st topic I MUST point out that MantisPlace is a wonderfull site and takes great care of mantids. Scyther &amp; Scizor were my first mantids ordered through the mail, (which I was skeptic of) but MantisPlace pulls it off! And so far the antenna shortening is the only concern I've had w/ them, other than that, perfectly healthy, and friendly. They live together and don't fight! (Will seperate them in a molt or 2 though!)

-Meadow


----------



## agent A (Jun 6, 2012)

Meadow98684 said:


> Thanks guys for the reasuring! This was my 1st post by the way. Very impressed w/ this forum, will keep on posting. Didn't think I'd get so much responses. Almost more than my IMDB postings!
> 
> Yes. Scizor is still a nymph (though he's molted a couple times already...I call him a nymph until he grows wings, as I'm guessing thats when he/she would be considered an adult.
> 
> ...


umm, i'd separate them asap

in case u dont realize the capacity of a multispina's stomach, here is a pic:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 6, 2012)

if it really worries you, cut the other to match! haha, or get some length making mascara and attend to the short one! haha, gotta love me, I'm the mama! (what quote is that from)?


----------



## agent A (Jun 6, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> if it really worries you, cut the other to match! haha, or get some length making mascara and attend to the short one! haha, gotta love me, I'm the mama! (what quote is that from)?


yes, that multispina in my pic came from u  

it got really fat lol


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes, I would separate them now if you can!


----------



## Meadow98684 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes...Scyther does eat quite a lot...yesterday I woke up and he was chowing down on a cricket about his size or a little less! Gonna get a new container for Scizor ASAP!

No, where is that quote from?? haha


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2012)

It is fine and quite common.


----------



## uralowl (Jun 7, 2012)

Maybe Scizor used Cut attack, but hurt itself in its confusion?

In all seriousness, as others have already stated, it shouldn't be anything to worry about. I had a Chinese nymph that had one curled antenna after it molted, but ever since its last molt, the antenna has been normal again. I also had the same thing happen with my blue flash mantis, it looked like it only had half an antenna after a molt, but after molting again about a week ago, its been fine.

It never affected them when their antennas were shorter/curled either, they just behaved as they always had done.

I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Mantiskid (Jun 7, 2012)

Mantids lose their antennae all the time. Don't worry.  

P.S. There's worse things to worry about, like mismolts 0_0.


----------



## Mantiskid (Jun 7, 2012)

Meadow98684 said:


> And so far the antenna shortening is the only concern I've had w/ them, other than that, perfectly healthy, and friendly. They live together and don't fight! (Will seperate them in a molt or 2 though!)
> 
> -Meadow


No, no, seperate them now! It's bad enough that both species are not communal, even worse that you're keeping 2 species together. If you like

communal housing, try ghosts or some communal species  .


----------



## Meadow98684 (Jun 17, 2012)

I seperated them. Also, Scizor my Chinese DID molt, and has both antennas at normal length now. Phew.


----------



## agent A (Jun 17, 2012)

Meadow98684 said:


> I seperated them. Also, Scizor my Chinese DID molt, and has both antennas at normal length now. Phew.


yay!! :clap:


----------



## Sneaky123 (Jul 2, 2012)

Will he molt again? Cut 1 in half and see if it will grow back!!

Lol jk


----------

